# siya



## Qcumber

In the following line from a song,
*Ákin ná láng siyá.* = Give it / him / her to me.
does _*siyá*_ represent the object of the verb "give" [virtual in Tagalog] or some exclamative particle?


----------



## Aku

In this case, *siya* is the object of the verb.

It's funny that you asked if *siya* could be an _exclamative particle_ since it is rarely used nowadays. But the answer is yes (but obviously not in the sentence above).

Although it's uncommon (except maybe in some provinces), you would hear Tagalog speakers say, *"O siya! Maiwan ko muna kayo dyan." = "Alright, then. I'll be leaving you now..."*

With so many implications (especially when said repeatedly), *siya* can be an informal,and potentially vulgar and rude way of ending something--a conversation, or an argument maybe--in which case would signal resignation, or ill-humored acquiescence. But, it can also be a word used to pacify a child who's crying, for instance.

*O siya! ;-)*


----------



## Qcumber

Aku said:


> In this case, *siya* is the object of the verb.
> It's funny that you asked if *siya* could be an _exclamative particle_ since it is rarely used nowadays. But the answer is yes (but obviously not in the sentence above).
> Although it's uncommon (except maybe in some provinces), you would hear Tagalog speakers say, *"O siya! Maiwan ko muna kayo dyan." = "Alright, then. I'll be leaving you now..."*
> With so many implications (especially when said repeatedly), *siya* can be an informal,and potentially vulgar and rude way of ending something--a conversation, or an argument maybe--in which case would signal resignation, or ill-humored acquiescence. But, it can also be a word used to pacify a child who's crying, for instance.
> *O siya! ;-)*


Very interesting.
I came across exclamative *siyá* several times, and I'll add your examples to my collection.
According to you, does *siyá* in the sentence I quote stand for a person or a thing?


----------



## mylasalle

I would say SIYA in the sentence...



Qcumber said:


> In the following line from a song,
> *Ákin ná láng siyá.*
> 
> ...does refer to a person. Otherwise, if it would refer to an object, it should be:
> *Aking na lang IYAN.*
> 
> But then again, it's certainly not uncommon to hear natives use SIYA to refer to objects...
> "Ang ganda ng cell phone mo!" (Your cell phone is beautiful!)
> "Akin na lang siya..." (Just give IT to me...)
> 
> wishful thinker


----------



## Qcumber

mylasalle said:


> I would say SIYA in the sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> Qcumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the following line from a song,
> *Ákin ná láng siyá.*
> 
> ...does refer to a person. Otherwise, if it would refer to an object, it should be:
> *Aking na lang IYAN.*
> But then again, it's certainly not uncommon to hear natives use SIYA to refer to objects...
> "Ang ganda ng cell phone mo!" (Your cell phone is beautiful!)
> "Akin na lang siya..." (Just give IT to me...)
> wishful thinker
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, MyLaSalle.
> So, by default, personal pronouns refer to persons whereas demonstratives refer to things, and the preferred demonstrative is _iyán_.
> I also conclude that in some contexts, like the one above, speakers may use _siyá_ instead of _iyán, _and_ siyá_ is emphatic when it replaces _iyán._
> P.S. I suppose you meant _akin_ not *_aking_.
Click to expand...


----------



## mylasalle

Qcumber said:


> mylasalle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, by default, personal pronouns refer to persons whereas demonstratives refer to things, and the preferred demonstrative is _iyán_.
> I also conclude that in some contexts, like the one above, speakers may use _siyá_ instead of _iyán, _and_ siyá_ is emphatic when it replaces _iyán._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would agree with your oh so sharp deduction Qcumber!
> And with regards to...
> 
> 
> 
> Qcumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I suppose you meant _akin_ not *_aking_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...you're also right on the money here. *Akin *and *aking *are both possessive in nature but the latter cannot be used without its corresponding object. I guess in English the translations would be...
> 
> Akin - Mine
> Aking - My
Click to expand...


----------

